# Vasser College, Poughkeepsie, NY.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Candidate must have NEVER picked his/her feet in this community to qualify for the job. HOW MANY WILL GET THAT REFERENCE? Show of hands?*

Security Officer
Institution:
*Vassar College*

Location:
*Poughkeepsie, NY*

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/01/2019

Type:
Full-Time









*Vassar College

Security Officer*

*Department:* Security Office

*Duration of Position:* Full year / Full time

*Position Type:* Guards

*Posting Date:*

*Posting Removal Date:* Open Until Filled

*Posting Number:* 1001689

*About Vassar College*
Located in the scenic Mid-Hudson Valley, Vassar College is a highly selective, residential, coeducational liberal arts college. Vassar is strongly committed to fostering a community that reflects the values of a liberal arts education and to promoting an environment of equality, inclusion and respect for difference. Vassar College is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer, and applications from members of historically underrepresented groups are especially encouraged. Vassar College is a smoke free/tobacco free campus.

*Position Summary and Responsibilities*This position is responsible for the prevention and detection of any crimes, offenses or violations of college rules, regulations and policies on college property. Patrol campus on foot or in vehicle, detect security hazards; prepare reports; operate campus dispatching center; perform duties relative to traffic and parking and other related duties as assigned.

This is a unionized position, represented by Hudson Valley Safety and Security Officers' Union.

Schedule: 11 p.m. - 7 a.m., rotating days off. Schedule subject to change.

*Qualifications*
Qualifications: One year of security experience or training in security or related field sufficient to indicate an ability to perform the duties described required. Associate's degree or higher desirable. Must possess and maintain a valid New York State driver's license. Must possess a valid New York State Security Guard license or valid 8 hour pre assigned training certificate with ability to attain license within 30 days of hire. CPR/AED certification required or attainable. Ability to communicate in English, written and verbal. Sufficient computer experience to be able to prepare reports. Must be available and agreeable to work various shifts and on weekends. Must be available to work overtime when needed. Employment is contingent upon successful completion and satisfactory results of criminal background check.

*Required Applicant Documents*
Contact Information for 3 References

*Optional Applicant Documents*
Resume
Cover Letter

*Special Instructions to Applicants*
Please provide a complete work history on your application. You will have the option to also attach your resume, a cover letter, and contact information for 3 professional references. (Word or PDF format required). This position will remain open until filled. Questions should be e-mailed to https://employment.vassar.edu.

_Vassar is strongly committed to fostering a community that reflects the values of a liberal arts education and to promoting an environment of equality, inclusion and respect for difference. Vassar College is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer, and applications from members of historically underrepresented groups are especially encouraged._

jeid-5495e0319dd9d649b38146a10c29be85









*Application Information*
Contact:
Vassar College

Fax:
(845) 437-7729

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1596702


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm guessing NO ONE got the reference. Sigh.


----------

